# Commercial roofing sales



## jfineman1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello, my name is James and I have been a non active member for a good bit of time now. I have been in business now for just over 4 years and I have seen slow but sure success. We are now one of the highest rated contractors in my metro area and this is mainly from service and quality of work. The great majority of our work is not insurance and it is residential. We do some commercial but it's mainly when we have previous clients that have businesses or when GC's we do work for run into commercial work. We have a great Internet presence and everything seems to be on the up and up for a great new year. While residential seemingly is stable and profitable, I want to branch more into commercial. Commercial roofs are larger jobs with less resources used. I am aware that commercial roofing comes with higher risk which I am prepared for. I hired one of the most sought after commercial roofer/project managers in town to help me with production and to help us grow and manage more commercial work. I am we'll aware that I can go stick my head in a plan room and bid my heart out but I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions to gain more outside private owner roofing business. I'm really leaning toward trying to offer more maintenence then anything which may lead to whole roofs. Any lead services people know of? Sales tactics? I'm open to all suggestions and feedback. Thanks!


Tennessecontracting.com


----------



## EcoTech (Jan 5, 2014)

Get with some good property management companies. I have had very good success working with them. If you are lucky enough to link with a big one the could manage 100's of buildings in the area. 

The people I have linked up with manage 400 buildings in the tri county area. I don't get all there roofs but manage to pull some of them.

Hope that helps :thumbup:



http://roofing-fortlauderdale.com/


----------



## jfineman1 (Mar 13, 2012)

EcoTech said:


> Get with some good property management companies. I have had very good success working with them. If you are lucky enough to link with a big one the could manage 100's of buildings in the area.
> 
> The people I have linked up with manage 400 buildings in the tri county area. I don't get all there roofs but manage to pull some of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response

I am and have definitely always been trying to get in with property managers when and where I can. I do work for a few small to mid size companies already but mostly residential once again. I will make a special effort to identify or go after some that specialize in commercial. I do know that once we get in we stay in. This may once again be a time thing. None the less, please keep the ideas coming. Thanks again.


----------



## mort (Mar 5, 2014)

I work for a roofing contractor and it just doesn't seem so easy to connect with management properties. I am new and starting out. Can you please tell me the best way to break into the world of management companies. Do I need to send them brochures or letters? Please help with any suggestions you may care to offer. Thank you so very much.


----------

